# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  کتاب تست خوب برای زیست 2 مناسب با سطح بنده

## nurse1997

سلام من پشت کنکوریم.پارسال درصد زیستم 10 شد........رتبمم ده هزار منطقه یک.....حالا می خواستم بدونم واسه زیست سال سوم خ سبز بهتره یا الگو؟؟؟؟ فقط خواهشی ک دارم اینه ک مناسب با سطح من بگین ینی مثلا تستاش خیلی سخت نباشه یا خیلی اسون نباشه.ممنونم
در ضمن اینم من بگم ک واسه زیست ذوم خ سبز چاپ 94 استفاده کردم ولی اصلا نتیجه نگرفتم ینی پیش خودم گفتم من همه رو خوندم بلدم واسه ازمون 8 ابان قلمچی هم همه روزدم درصدم منفی شد .میخام واسه زیست سوم این اتفاق نیافته

----------


## POlyhYmNia

بنظرم تخته سیاه خوبه واست 
اما اگه میخوای درصدت بره بالا و تغییر چشمگیری ببینی بهتره با خیلی سبز شروع کنی 
خیلی سبز فقط دقت و ریزبینی میخواد ..اول کتاب رو با جزئیات کامل بخون بعد هم قسمت درسنامه خ س و بعدش هم سوالاتش رو بزن 
بعد از یه مدت دیگه دستت میاد چه جور باید زیست بخونی و تست های خ س بزنی دقتت رو بالا میبره... شاید نظر بقیه متفاوت باشه  :Yahoo (105):  اما نظر من اینه

----------


## Saeed735

سلام...


الگو در حال حاضر کتابی هستش که تست های قدرتمندی داره...شما اگه میخوای  کتابت همراه با درسنامه به نظر من که خیلی سبز میتونه گزینه ی خوبی باشه برات....اگرم درسنامه نخواستی گاج خوبه...

----------


## nurse1997

up

----------


## yaghma

> سلام من پشت کنکوریم.پارسال درصد زیستم 10 شد........رتبمم ده هزار منطقه یک.....حالا می خواستم بدونم واسه زیست سال سوم خ سبز بهتره یا الگو؟؟؟؟ فقط خواهشی ک دارم اینه ک مناسب با سطح من بگین ینی مثلا تستاش خیلی سخت نباشه یا خیلی اسون نباشه.ممنونم


*گاج جامع بخاطر چینش تست های هر فصل (در 3 دسته)
دسته ا:تست های مربوط به همون فصل
دسته 2:تست های ترکیبی مرتبط با فصول گذشته
دسته 3:تست های ترکیبی با فصولی که خواهید خواهند
مناسب شرایط شماست و کارتون رو راه میندازه.
در عالی بودن الگو شکی نیست ولی برای شمایی که دراین درس ضعف دارین بخاطر سطح دشواری تست هایی که داره امکان اینکه شما رو از این دست زده کنه بسیار هست*

----------


## Mr.Dr

اینجور که میگم ناراحت نشینا ... ولی خب واقعیته !!!!
فک کنم مشکل از خودتون باشه تا کتاب ها!
مشکل از نحوه ی خوندن، مدیریت زمان سر جلسه و ...

----------


## quf

> سلام من پشت کنکوریم.پارسال درصد زیستم 10 شد........رتبمم ده هزار منطقه یک.....حالا می خواستم بدونم واسه زیست سال سوم خ سبز بهتره یا الگو؟؟؟؟ فقط خواهشی ک دارم اینه ک مناسب با سطح من بگین ینی مثلا تستاش خیلی سخت نباشه یا خیلی اسون نباشه.ممنونم
> در ضمن اینم من بگم ک واسه زیست ذوم خ سبز چاپ 94 استفاده کردم ولی اصلا نتیجه نگرفتم ینی پیش خودم گفتم من همه رو خوندم بلدم واسه ازمون 8 ابان قلمچی هم همه روزدم درصدم منفی شد .میخام واسه زیست سوم این اتفاق نیافته


سلام
منم زیستم خیلی ضعیف بود کنکور پارسال 8 درصد زدم ولی الان روش خوندنم اینه خیلی هم پیشرفت کردم 
یه دور کتابو خوب میخونم بعدش جزوه عمارلو(که دوستان میگن همون همایش میشه)بعدش درسنامه الگو بعدشم تست الگو تستاشم راحت میتونم بزنم بجز بعضی هاش که دیگه خیلی سخته..

----------


## nurse1997

کاربران کمک

----------


## Mahdi1377

من در حدی نیستم بخوام پیشنهاد بدم یا راهنمایی بکنم ولی خب :
درسنامه فقط کتاب درسی
تست فقط الگو
نمیشه که همینجوری تست بزنید
تست زدید نکاتشو یاد داشت کنید
بدون نکته برداری نمیشه کاریش کرد
موفق باشید

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

مهروماه سوم جدید عالیه یکی از دوستام داره

----------


## mohamad1378

> سلام من پشت کنکوریم.پارسال درصد زیستم 10 شد........رتبمم ده هزار منطقه یک.....حالا می خواستم بدونم واسه زیست سال سوم خ سبز بهتره یا الگو؟؟؟؟ فقط خواهشی ک دارم اینه ک مناسب با سطح من بگین ینی مثلا تستاش خیلی سخت نباشه یا خیلی اسون نباشه.ممنونم
> در ضمن اینم من بگم ک واسه زیست ذوم خ سبز چاپ 94 استفاده کردم ولی اصلا نتیجه نگرفتم ینی پیش خودم گفتم من همه رو خوندم بلدم واسه ازمون 8 ابان قلمچی هم همه روزدم درصدم منفی شد .میخام واسه زیست سوم این اتفاق نیافته


ببین خیلی به منبع نیست به اینه که از اون منبع چجوری استفاده میکنی من خودم فقط خیلی سبز دارم اما درصدم تو 8 ابان خوب شد 

بازم میگم رو منبع خیلی مته به خشخاش نزارین مهم استفاده از منبع است بعدشم اگه فقط کتابو بخونی راحت 60 میزنی که

----------


## mohamad1378

> من در حدی نیستم بخوام پیشنهاد بدم یا راهنمایی بکنم ولی خب :
> درسنامه فقط کتاب درسی
> تست فقط الگو
> نمیشه که همینجوری تست بزنید
> تست زدید نکاتشو یاد داشت کنید
> بدون نکته برداری نمیشه کاریش کرد
> موفق باشید


کاملا صحیح میگن دوستمون :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## mahro0

> سلام من پشت کنکوریم.پارسال درصد زیستم 10 شد........رتبمم ده هزار منطقه یک.....حالا می خواستم بدونم واسه زیست سال سوم خ سبز بهتره یا الگو؟؟؟؟ فقط خواهشی ک دارم اینه ک مناسب با سطح من بگین ینی مثلا تستاش خیلی سخت نباشه یا خیلی اسون نباشه.ممنونم
> در ضمن اینم من بگم ک واسه زیست ذوم خ سبز چاپ 94 استفاده کردم ولی اصلا نتیجه نگرفتم ینی پیش خودم گفتم من همه رو خوندم بلدم واسه ازمون 8 ابان قلمچی هم همه روزدم درصدم منفی شد .میخام واسه زیست سوم این اتفاق نیافته


ببین اولین منبعت باااید کتاب باشه  :Yahoo (1):  کتاب خوووب بخووون  از هیچی نگذر همه چیو توجیه و تفسیر کن مثلا توی زیست سوم می خونیم که ماکروفاژ ها پروتیین مکمل می سازند میریزن تو خون دو تا نکته از اینجا می تونی دربیاری یکی اینکه ماکروفاز ها به صورت غیر مستقیم در دفاع توی خون نقش دارن و نکته بعدی ماکروفاژها وقتی پروتیینو می سازن میریزن به خون باعث میشه فشار اسمزی تو خون زیاد شه  :Yahoo (1):  ببین تسسسسست زیاد کاااااار کن هر کتابی که باشه ازنظر من تست شیوه درس خوندنو به آدم یاد میده  :Yahoo (1):  الگو خیلی خوووبه  :Yahoo (10): البته این نظر شخصیمه منزیاد از انتشارات خیلی سبز خوشم نمیاد

----------


## farshad7

> من در حدی نیستم بخوام پیشنهاد بدم یا راهنمایی بکنم ولی خب :
> درسنامه فقط کتاب درسی
> تست فقط الگو
> نمیشه که همینجوری تست بزنید
> تست زدید نکاتشو یاد داشت کنید
> بدون نکته برداری نمیشه کاریش کرد
> موفق باشید


بهترین روشه واقعا :Yahoo (1):  من هم دقیقا این کارو میکنم تمام نکاتو تو کتاب ذره بین می نویسم 




> مهروماه سوم جدید عالیه یکی از دوستام داره


اره منم دیدمش خیلی خوبه


من خیلی سبزو و الگو و ... دارم

الگو درسنامش ضعیفه ولی تستاش عالیه من همیشه اول کادرای خیلی سبزو میخونم

گاج جامع به نظرم برای شما میتونه مفید باشه

----------


## Dr.Mojdeh

روش خوندنتو تغییر بده باهر کتابی میشه رف جلو به نظرم ا همین اول با تستای مشابه کنکور شروع کن مثه الگو خیلی سبزم بد نیس ولی به الگو نمیرسه خب...

----------


## nurse1997

چیزی ک برام جالبع اینه ک بدونم چرا بیشترتون بهم گاج نقره ای رو پیشنهاد کردین؟؟؟؟ب نظرتون دوهفته دیگه بگیرم میرسم ]]تموم کنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ @yaghma @farhad7

----------


## payam_74

به نظرم شما اول کتابو طوری که مفهومشو بگیری (بدون توجه به قید ها و جاهای خیلی ریز) بخون بعد برو سراغ درسنامه های خیلی سبز بعد برو تستای سراسری رو بزن صرفا به خاظر اینکه با تیپ سوالای اون فصل آشنا شی بعد برو کتابو کامل با قلقی که دستت اومده بخون و تستای مفهومی خیلی سبز رو بزن ...به نظر من این کار میتونه به شما خیلی کمک کنه... :Yahoo (100):

----------


## Hadise..

> سلام من پشت کنکوریم.پارسال درصد زیستم 10 شد........رتبمم ده هزار منطقه یک.....حالا می خواستم بدونم واسه زیست سال سوم خ سبز بهتره یا الگو؟؟؟؟ فقط خواهشی ک دارم اینه ک مناسب با سطح من بگین ینی مثلا تستاش خیلی سخت نباشه یا خیلی اسون نباشه.ممنونم
> در ضمن اینم من بگم ک واسه زیست ذوم خ سبز چاپ 94 استفاده کردم ولی اصلا نتیجه نگرفتم ینی پیش خودم گفتم من همه رو خوندم بلدم واسه ازمون 8 ابان قلمچی هم همه روزدم درصدم منفی شد .میخام واسه زیست سوم این اتفاق نیافته



سلام
برای درسنامه خیلی سبز کافیه. 
برای تست هم جامع گاج براتون خوبه فکر کنم. بعد که راه افتادین نشر الگو
نکات تستهارم حتما یادداشت کنید و به موقع مرور کنیدشون.
موفق باشید

----------


## nurse1997

> شاید روش خوندنتون مشکل داشت ...منم برای آزمون 8 آبان برای زیست دوم خیلی سبز خوندم فقط  ولی 52 درصد زدم


سلام ببخشید شما منبعت واسه زیست فقط خ سبزه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ک ۵۲زدی؟؟؟؟؟؟منم زیست بیست و دو ابان با خیلی سبز ۳۶زدم

----------


## nurse1997

عاغا قضیه چیه چرا همه میگن گاج جامع؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## milad-19

من دوم خیلی سبز دارم خوبه البته اگه بتونم تمومش کنم... سوم و پیش الگو دارم عالیه... اول کتابو میخونم بعد تصویری مهروماه رو میخونم بعد الگو میخونم( درسنامه هاشو میخونم و هم زمان هم تست میزنم یعنی تست هاشو صرفا اموزشی کار میکنم) بعد خلاصه و یادداشت برداری میکنم و در آخرم تست های گاج رو با خیال راحت میزنم... کتابو تصویری و الگو کلا اموزشی و گاج تستی کار میکنم... با این روش نتیجه گرفتم...

----------

